# Grrr.



## Cryozombie (Nov 16, 2004)

I Broke my Toe.

 I know, there's nothing I can do about it... taped it to the other toe, but the damn thing hurts and i wanted to complain about it.

 Stupid toe. 

 That is all.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2004)

Broken toes hurt so darn much and the bugger of the whole thing is that you will probably continue to hurt it over and over again because it sticks out like a "sore thumb" (hahaha)  On a lighter note one can often amuse themselves with the vast array of colors that they turn over the course of the first few days. 

Hope you feel better soon Technopunk.  Careful what you kick.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 16, 2004)

Same here, I did mine during a sparring class. It hurt like a ***** and sometimes still does depending on how I move the foot. Good luck.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 16, 2004)

Grrr too.  I always slam my little toes on the edge of mats when walking around them.  Also on doorjambs, couch corners, car frame edges when getting in, bed frame corners (double ouch), fence posts, etc.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 16, 2004)

I broke my toe about six months ago, the little bugger has never come right!


----------



## Blindside (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is a useful hint:

*WEAR SHOES!!!*

sheesh. 

Lamont


----------



## Shodan (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the toe- how did you break it?  Was it martial arts related or something like kicking the bedpost......which I am very good at?

  My toe is finally healed......I didn't break it this time- but kicked the floor with it (big toe) really hard one night while preparing to bring my leg thru for a kick- stupid and OUCH!!

  Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 16, 2004)

Ice it alot for the first two days to limit the bleeding and elevate it so you can look at what you did!  My sympathy, you are going to be a one legged opponent for awhile.  Then you will have to compensate for overtraining one leg so you will have to break the other toe and train the other leg.   TW


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 16, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> something like kicking the bedpost....


 Somthing like that.

 I'm putting in a hardwood floor and I kicked a stack of the wood in the dark on my way to the bathroom...


----------



## Vadim (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your toe. I hope you have a speedy recovery!

-Vadim


----------



## Adept (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, broken toes suck. I remember the only time I broke my toe. I was runnning, playing with the dog in the back yard, when I (in mid stride) connected my little toe with a half buried brick. The doctor initially thought I had broken the foot bone as well (metatarsal?) but thankfully it was just the toe. That entire part of my foot went purple that night.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 16, 2004)

Broken toe?  (shudder)

 I broke mine from dropping a 25 pound full pail on its edge right on my big toe. It went completely numb, motionless, and red/black. The pain was incredible. It took everything I had to not scream because my kids were asleep. The metatarsals were where I could feel the pain that just didn't go away. It didn't get better after two months so I had to go see a podiatrist. He said that scar tissue grew around the damaged nerves that prevented the range of motion and and the ability to feel even though the bones did heal. he had to inject cortisone into my toe four separate times to break down the scar tissue and finally I could feel the nerves and move my toe. Aaayyyyiii! No more pain! It sure is great to have a functioning toe again!

   - Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 16, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Broken toe?  (shudder)
> 
> I broke mine from dropping a 25 pound full pail on its edge right on my big toe. It went completely numb, motionless, and red/black. The pain was incredible. It took everything I had to not scream because my kids were asleep. The metatarsals were where I could feel the pain that just didn't go away. It didn't get better after two months so I had to go see a podiatrist. He said that scar tissue grew around the damaged nerves that prevented the range of motion and and the ability to feel even though the bones did heal. he had to inject cortisone into my toe four separate times to break down the scar tissue and finally I could feel the nerves and move my toe. Aaayyyyiii! No more pain! It sure is great to have a functioning toe again!
> 
> - Ceicei


 Thats reasuring.

 Well, mine only hurts when I walk ot touch it.  Or if I bend it, but I try not to do that.


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 16, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I Broke my Toe.


I reccommend Wiser's Deluxe Canadian Whiskey.  It's what keeps us warm in the winter.

When I was 11, a 400 lb. cast iron drive pulley off of a square baler dropped on my big toe.  The nail was dented with about a 1/4 inch offset.  Crushed a few bones.  We couldn't do anything about that either.  A cast wouldn't have served any purpose, so they told me.  My left toe looks considerably different than my right does now.  I lost the nail.  Altogether, it was quite gross.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 16, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> When I was 11, a 400 lb. cast iron drive pulley off of a square baler dropped on my big toe. The nail was dented with about a 1/4 inch offset. Crushed a few bones. We couldn't do anything about that either. A cast wouldn't have served any purpose, so they told me. My left toe looks considerably different than my right does now. I lost the nail. Altogether, it was quite gross.


 Ok, you win!  That's the worse broken toe story I've heard....

 - Ceicei


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Tecno.
 Heal up quick! :karate:
 :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 17, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ok, you win!  That's the worse broken toe story I've heard....
> 
> - Ceicei


 Me too!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I reccommend Wiser's Deluxe Canadian Whiskey. It's what keeps us warm in the winter.
> 
> When I was 11, a 400 lb. cast iron drive pulley off of a square baler dropped on my big toe. The nail was dented with about a 1/4 inch offset. Crushed a few bones. We couldn't do anything about that either. A cast wouldn't have served any purpose, so they told me. My left toe looks considerably different than my right does now. I lost the nail. Altogether, it was quite gross.


wow...that was just too much information...:mst:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Grrr too. I always slam my little toes on the edge of mats when walking around them. Also on doorjambs, couch corners, car frame edges when getting in, bed frame corners (double ouch), fence posts, etc.


damn...your feet must be excellent devices for finding lost furniture  ... sounds as if you should live in a padded room with nothing but foam rubber, then you could :boing2:  all day long.


----------



## pakua (Nov 17, 2004)

When my brother was about 15 he went on a school trip to Twickenham. (That is the home of Rugby, in London, for all you Yankee/Canuck types. (Rugby is like American Football, but without the hat.))

The Met was doing crowd control with horses, and guess what- one stood on his foot an bust his toe.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> damn...your feet must be excellent devices for finding lost furniture  ... sounds as if you should live in a padded room with nothing but foam rubber, then you could :boing2:  all day long.


 Well, they had me in the padded room, but that wasn't torturous enough for them, so they moved all this stuff in and refused me shoes.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 17, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I'm putting in a hardwood floor and I kicked a stack of the wood in the dark on my way to the bathroom...


  Oh man........ I thought you'd done it training.. and was about to welcome you to the club... 
  but now... LOL.... 
  to find you did it in your sleep... Well... that leaves you in a class all by yourself.......LOL  

  Get better and rebreak it on the mats.... LOL

  :asian:
 ps get well soon so you can finish the floor without bloodshed.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, they had me in the padded room, but that wasn't torturous enough for them, so they moved all this stuff in and refused me shoes.


you poor isolated creature, you.  we'll be your friends...but with friends like us, who needs enemas...er...hey, wait a minute...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

Poor John  Methinks everyone of us has broken our silly toe one way or another.. you're just very unique~!! 
Get to feeling better soon~!!!

*pssst.. might think bout donning some steel toed shoes ... maybe a wee bit odd at first to wear them to bed.. but hey ~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

no stranger than me wearing jeans to bed.  :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

No there's not much stranger than you


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 17, 2004)

I Agree!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

damn right!!  oh...hey...wait a minute...:mst: ...I resemble that..


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

*thinking what I would do in a padded room*

*Quirks a brow at self*


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

at least you couldn't fall of your chair and hurt youself...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

You're never gonna let me forget that night are you~!!! *Pffts*


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

of course not...I was there to witness it!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 17, 2004)

If I didn't know any better I'd say you were making fun of our beloved Tess!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

well...yeah......but it's with _love_.  and isn't that what matters..?  eh?  eh?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

Harumphs.. Love .. yeah .. *rolling owls*

and at 5 am.. whatcha expect me to be.. graceful? *snickers*


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

well....didn't expect the chair to go flying back with your arms flailing about like a beetle on its back...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

Well least I didn't break my toe .. and you did catch me


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

yeah, on hard wood no less...stacked...in a pile...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

Very hard wood stacked in a pile.. uh huh


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

with no shoes......and you just kinda rolled out through the doorway...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

yesh, with all my toes intact.. and a silly smile on my face


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

if I rolled backward five feet, arms flailing, sitting indian style...I'd prolly smile somewhat, too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

As I recall.. you were smiling rather sillily (adding wordage to my dictionary)


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

...kinda like that...after watching that, I nearly fell off my chair.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

You rather slid outta your chair... uh huh ~!!


Glad you didn't break your toe doing that~!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 17, 2004)

no...but I did against John's shin...it turned rather black...:wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

Yesh, I remember that nasty toe.. ouchies.. 
he has hard shins~!!
Rather like Daniels bony legs and my poor fingers~!!


----------

